

How to set up a top-level PHP development environment - jdp
http://tumble.justinpoliey.com/post/1295894385/setting-up-a-top-level-development-environment

======
wccrawford
I was already doing the http server stuff (with apache instead, though) so
dnsmasq finishes that off nicely. Thanks!

I'm a little worried that our VPN will interfere with it, but we'll see.

